# Advice on what to ask my Consultant please....



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi, I was on the 2ww board for October but hid from here for a bit after a BFN. Came back to ask some advice of the girls on that thread but it's been closed down now and not sure where they've all gone to, hoping some will be viewing this as you were the best bunch to respond!  

We have our follow up appointment tomorrow at NHS hospital following first unsuccessful cycle.  I always feel that the consultant rushes me and doesn't take my concerns seriously.  I'm not sure what questions I need to be asking, can see that most people seem to have so much more information about their stats than I do so wondered what you specifically asked to get those answers!  Do I ask about my husband's sperm motility etc?  What do I ask about my egg reserves?  Have recently found out my FSH level (11) and did a private test last week for my AMH level (10.3) but not sure what else I need to know??

Please help, am going to see an holistic healer (and possibly private clinic if that doesn't mean we go back to the bottom of the waiting list after three years!) and want as much info as possible to pass on.

Thanks in advance xx


----------

